# Anyone use washable paint on walls?



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

I keep seeing these ads for washable paint--- and has a pic of crayons on walls and just washing right off.
We are painting our walls and the biggest messes I clean are from my two dogs rubbing their ears on the walls and from my daughters writing on the walls.
What do you think? Anywhere else I can go to learn about it?


----------



## kingwooten (Mar 19, 2005)

We have washable paint all through the house. I love it! I have even gotten marker and pen marks off. I think that its a must with children! Most marks come off with just water, but some of the more stubborn ones, I use a little vinegarwith the water for more stubborn marks


----------



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

What brand do you use? Are there lots of choices?


----------



## IntoTheRoseGarden (Aug 5, 2003)

:


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Haven't had the opportunity to test the "scrubability" factor yet since I just started painting, but I got this yesterday: Dutch Boy Kid's Room Paint

The kicker is that I got it from Sears. The paint store I wanted to go to yesterday closed early







: but Sears was nearby. They had this paint on clearance for *$4.97 a gallon!* The paint guy said that they are dropping the Dutch Boy line to expand the Martha Stewart line (since Sears and K-Mart are now in cahoots). I don't know if all of the Dutch Boy stuff was on clearance because I was specifically there for the Kid's Room paint and got it at 70% regular price! ($17.xx)

I painted part of a wall with it this afternoon and the coverage was awesome. I'll be able to get by with one coat easily. The VOC count is also relatively low compared to other paints and it is low odor too.

Check your local Sears...might get just what you want at a bargain price!


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

I bought kids room paint for my dds room 3 years ago. and I was NOT impressed I could not get anything off of it. I just recenly repained with a satin paint from behr. it is really washabale I have found. although it was 22/gal i think it is worth it for kids rooms.

HOWEVER!!!!!!
for crayon and such the mr clean magic eraser works wonders. It took red crayon right of the wall. I was and still am very impressed!!!


----------

